# zack khan 15 y/o and 20 y/o



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

zack at age 15

http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthread.php?t=41461

aged 20

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=127198613

amazing to see someone realise their obvious genetic potential and have the passion to take it all the way. acts like a bit of a **** but great bodybuilder and nice guy when i met him at the brits. awesome muscle bellies.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

hes bigger than me when he was 15 hahahaha


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

crazy! It said on the comments below hes not at his best now messed up both his legs etc


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

wow


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

cantcatchme92 said:


> hes bigger than me when he was 15 hahahaha


hes bigger than me at 15 than i am now ha ha


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Funny if you look at his constant hamster cheeks, hgh has taken effect on that square jaw of his, cracking body though lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

evolution of vic richards.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> evolution of vic richards.


He is a beast!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow Zach was massive at 15 lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pics of him in my gym from a young age as he used to train there. He's always been in very very good shape


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

WFT! I would take the 'before' physique!

Insane. Shame he has such trouble with his legs.

Cheers

d


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ive heard he aint well at the moment?? Addicted to insulin?


----------

